# What is the music played in this movie clip?



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello People,

I just ran into this movie clip on YouTube and I was attracted by the background music played in it. I am wondering what composition it is and who the composer is. I guess it is a Mozart composition, probably requiem, but since I am not familiar with it I can't really tell now. Could you please recognize the music played here?

KW


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

P.S. I hope the movie itself does not offend anyone. It is probably not a bad thing that Philip's sister and her family died in the plane crash because the family were Nazis.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes, it's the Lacrimosa from Mozart's Requiem in D Minor.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Yes, it's the Lacrimosa from Mozart's Requiem in D Minor.


 It's even on beneath the clip


----------

